# New Free Sheet Music Website



## kemancilar (May 20, 2019)

I would like to share a new free sheet music website.

https://music.kemancilar.net

You can find a variety of music for violin such as classical, pop, movie&series, orchestral excerpts as well as guitar, ukulele, piano, free gig music.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

kemancilar said:


> I would like to share a new free sheet music website.
> 
> https://music.kemancilar.net
> 
> You can find a variety of music for violin such as classical, pop, movie&series, orchestral excerpts as well as guitar, ukulele, piano, free gig music.


Nothing in life is free, what is the catch?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

Rogerx said:


> Nothing in life is free, what is the catch?


Without making any reference to the website referenced by the op, I'm sure you know that copyright lasts until (in the UK at least) 70 years after the composer's death. I use IMSLP for public domain works.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

janxharris said:


> Without making any reference to the website referenced by the op, I'm sure you know that copyright lasts until (in the UK at least) 70 years after the composer's death. I use IMSLP for such works.


I am not opening a link from any new member without more explanation, thats why the question .


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

Rogerx said:


> I am not opening a link from any new member without more explanation, thats why the question .


why are you so aggressive? you're too lazy to open the link yet you attack OP and demand an article explaining the website before entering it?


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

zelenka said:


> why are you so aggressive? you're too lazy to open the link yet you attack OP and demand an article explaining the website before entering it?


You know the link is safe?


----------



## zelenka (Feb 8, 2018)

yeah, I am still alive as you can tell


----------



## janxharris (May 24, 2010)

zelenka said:


> yeah, I am still alive as you can tell


So you know for certain that any website posted on talkclassical is safe? Why the attitude zelenka?


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Rogerx said:


> I am not opening a link from any new member without more explanation, thats why the question .


The IMSLP site is safe and useful. Thousands of composers' public domain works available in pdf format. Users scan and upload scores to the site, so the quality is variable. They ask for donations but this is voluntary.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

EdwardBast said:


> The IMSLP site is safe and useful. Thousands of composers' public domain works available in pdf format. Users scan and upload scores to the site, so the quality is variable. They ask for donations but this is voluntary.


Thank you for the kind response.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks a bit fishy to me. I noticed one of the works on that site was still in copyright protection and the copyright notice was visible on the preview (without downloading). 

Beware ... still investigating.


----------

